# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر الاثنين 20 ابريل 2015 (عناونين الصحق الرياضية)

## طارق حامد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


*

----------


## طارق حامد

*مدرب المريخ: الترجي صناعة إعلامية والأحمر يستطيع التأهل على حسابه للمجموعات

أوضح الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ في حديثه للاعبي الأحمر عقب نهاية الشوط الأول من مباراة الترجي الاخيرة وفي حديثه للاعبيه بين الشوطين داخل غرفة الملابس موجهاً حديثه للاعبيه ومقدماً تحذيرات شديدة اللهجة لبعض اللاعبين خاصة الثنائي علاء الدين وأمير واستغرب لوقوفهما في خط واحد بصورة جعلت الترجي يرسل أكثر من تمريرة خلف علاء وأمير أتاحت لمهاجميه حالة انفراد تام بالمرمى وطلب من علاء أن يكون اللاعب الأخير في الدفاع ليشكّل عُمق دفاعي يحرم الترجي من الحصول على حالات انفراد تام بالمرمى ثم تحدث بعد ذلك مع اللاعبين وسألهم عن رأيهم في الترجي وكان هناك إجماع على أن الفريق التونسي أكثر من عادي ووقتها قال غارزيتو للاعبين: الآن وضح لكم حديثي، الترجي صناعة إعلامية لا أكثر وهاهو يظهر أمامكم في أضعف حالاته وواضح أن الفريق التونسي متخوف جداً من المريخ ومرتبك وعليكم أن تستغلوا مخاوفه في تسجيل أكثر من هدف حتى يسهّل ذلك كثيراً من مهمتنا في جولة الإياب.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*المريخ ينفي ايقاف علاء الدين يوسف ويؤكد مشاركته في لقاء الإياب أمام الترجي

نفى نادي المريخ ممثلاً في المدرب العام لفريق الكرة الكابتن محسن سيد أن تكون البطاقة الصفراء التي نالها مدافع المريخ علاء الدين يوسف في مباراة أمس الأول من شأنها أن تغيّبه عن جولة الإياب أمام الترجي مبيناً أن علاء غير موقوف وسيشارك في مباراة الترجي بتونس بصورة طبيعية، وطمأن محسن الجماهير على سلامة علاء بعد الإصابة الطفيفة التي تعرض لها أثناء المباراة مشيراً إلى أن اللاعب خضع لفحوصات طبية أكدت سلامته وبالتالي سيشارك في تدريبات الفريق بصورة طبيعية وذكر محسن سيد أن الفريق سيبدأ تحضيراته منذ اليوم استعداداً لمواجهة النسور يوم بعد غدٍ الأربعاء في الجولة الثانية عشرة من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وكذلك الاستعداد للقاء الميرغني يوم السادس والعشرين من الشهر الجاري بكسلا مبيناً أن البعثة ستغادر بعد ذلك إلى تونس يوم الثامن والعشرين من الشهر الجاري لاقامة معسكر إعدادي قصير استعداداً لمواجهة الإياب أمام الترجي والمقرر لها الثالث من مايو المقبل.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*نائب رئيس المريخ يرفض عودة تراوري للتدريبات

رفض الأستاذ عبد الصمد محمد عثمان نائب رئيس المريخ عودة المهاجم المالي محمد تراوري للتدريبات من جديد والانخراط مع زملائه مع الفريق لافتاً إلى أن تراوري واذا قرر العودة والمشاركة في تحضيرات الفرقة الحمراء بصورة طبيعية لا المجلس لديه اعتراض ولا القطاع الرياضي ولا الجهاز الفني وأنا واثق من أن غارزيتو لن يرفض عودته ومشاركته في التدريبات ولكن عبد الصمد عاد وقال: حتى تكتمل هذه الخطوة ينبغي أن يعتذر تراوري أولاً للمدير الفني عن كل مابدر منه في الفترة الماضية وأن يتعهّد له بالمشاركة بانضباط تام في التدريبات وأن ينفّذ كل ما يطلبه المدرب في المباريات وكذلك على غارزيتو أن يعتذر لزملائه اللاعبين ومالم يقدم تراوري على تلك الخطوة لا مجال للحديث عن عودته من جديد ومشاركته مع المريخ وكأن شيئاً لم يكن لأن عودة تراوري دون اعتذار لغارزيتو سيرسل رسائل خاطئة لهذا اللاعب المتمرد فيظن أن المجلس نصره على المدير الفني ووقتها يمكن أن يأتي بأفعال لم يأتي بها من قبل وكذلك لا يمكن أن يشارك تراوري على حساب لاعبين كانوا في قمة الانضباط ولم يتغيبوا عن أي تدريب ولذلك اشترطنا أن يعتذر تراوري لزملائه اللاعبين وبخلاف ذلك لن يعود للمشاركة في التدريبات حتى وإن كانت مشاركته ستتوج المريخ بلقب دوري أبطال أفريقيا، وتعهّد عبد الصمد بأن يدعم مجلس الإدارة بلا حدود خطوات المدير الفني غارزيتو من أجل فرض الانضباط بحسم وصرامة مؤكداً أنه لا تراجع عن الانضباط مهما كان حجم الخسائر التي تترتب على هذه السياسة وقطع عبد الصمد باستحالة عودة تراوري للتدريبات مالم يتقدم باعتذار رسمي لغارزيتو ولزملائه اللاعبين.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*مباراة المريخ لم تحدد بعد ..برادس ام المنزه ..ازمة بين الترجي و الافريقي بسبب 3 مايو


مثلما هو معلوم ستجرى مباريات الاياب في المسابقتين الافريقيتين، رابطة الابطال بالنسبة للترجي الرياضي وكأس الاتحاد الافريقي بالنسبة للنادي الافريقي، يوم الاحد 3 مايو القادم. لكن هذا التاريخ مثل موضوع الصراع بين الترجي والافريقي من أجل استغلال ملعب رادس بالنسبة للفريقين في مباراة الاياب. فالترجي الرياضي يرغب في اجراء لقاء الاياب ضد المريخ السوداني في ملعب رادس يوم 3 مايو القادم وهو نفس الشأن بالنسبة للافريقي الذي يستقبل نادي الشلف الجزائري في نفس التاريخ، ادارتا الفريقين راسلتا في نفس التوقيت ادارة الحي الوطني الرياضي من أجل استغلال الملعب المذكور، غير ان الحسم في الموضوع لم يعلن بعد باعتبار ان كلا الفريقين متمسك بضرورة استغلال ملعب رادس. في المقابل سوف لن يتمكن الفريقان من تقديم موعد الاياب باعتبار ان الترجي يلاقي الصفاقسي في البطولة يوم الاربعاء 29 ابريل والنادي الافريقي يلاقي النادي البنزرتي في نفس التاريخ. فكيف ستتصرف ادارة الحي الوطني ومن من الفريقان سيستقبل منافسه في ملعب المنزه؟
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الفاتح النقر : المريخ قدم مباراة العمر و كان بامكانه التأهل من ام درمان
سيتأهل للمجموعات في هذه الحالة



قال مدرب شباب الهلال الكابتن الفاتح النقر ان المريخ قدم مباراة رفيعة المستوي و كشف الترجي ووضعه تحت الضغط وحصل على فرص كانت كفيلة بحسم التأهل من ام درمان مشيرا الي ان الترجي كان الافضل في الشوط الاول و لكنه انهار في الشوط الثاني ان دفاعه ليس ضعيفا لكنه بطي و ان المريخ سيعبر للمجموعات في حالة لعبه بتركيز عالي في تونس و لا خوف على المريخ لانه حقق المهم و تبقي الاهم وهو مباراة رادس و المريخ يملك لاعبين اصحاب قدرات عالية ينفذون المطلوب منهم على أكمل وجه ومدرب مقتدر ومميز يعرف كيف يستفيد من قدرات لاعبيه و اتوقع ان تكون له كلمة كبيرة جدا في مباراة الاياب التي تجري على ملعب رادس و ان الفترة كافية لتصحيح بعض الجوانب بالاضافة لعودة عدد من اللاعبين و الذين سيشكلون إضافة حقيقية للمريخ 


*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*الله عليك ويا سلام عليك يا شيخنا الوقور طارق حامد .. كل صباح تطوق اعناقنا بجلائل الأعمال من اخبار واحداث .. ومن صباحا بدرى ما شاء الله قمة الحضور والإنضباط وفى المواعيد على الدوام .. شكرنا مدرارا 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الترجي التونسي ينتقد بشدة اداء الحكم البوتوسواني بوندو

انتقدت بعثة الترجي الرياضي التونسي أداء الحكم البوتسواني جوشونا بوندو الذي ادار السبت مباراة الفريق التونسي ضد المريخ السوداني في ملعب أم درمان ضمن اطار ذهاب دور الــ16 لبطولة دوري ابطال افريقيا بكرة القدم.

 وانتهت المباراة بفوز المريخ بهدف نظيف سجله علاء الدين يوسف في الدقيقة 24 اثر ركلة جزاء مشكوك في صحتها.

وقال زياد التلمساني المسؤول الأول عن فرع كرة القدم بالترجي: "من المخجل أن نرى العام 2015 حكما في افريقيا بهذا المستوى .. صحيح انه في الثمانينات والتسعينات كنا نشاهد هذا النوع من الحكام لكن العام الحالي 2015 وفي عصر الانترنت فإنه مخجل جدا".

واضاف: "ضربة الجزاء كانت خيالية كما ان هذا الحكم منذ الدقائق الأولى اخرج البطاقة الصفراء في وجه 3 من لاعبينا مما جعلهم يلعبون طوال اللقاء على اعصابهم .. على كل مازال هناك لقاء العودة من المواجهة في تونس وبحول الله سنحسمه لصالحنا".

اما حارس الترجي الرياضي سامي هلال فقد اكد الى انه لم يقم بأي هفوة تجاه مهاجم المريخ السوداني ولم يلمسه ابدا في منطقة الجزاء، وأضاف قائلا: "منذ دخولنا الميدان بدا لنا وان الحكم سيكون ضدنا بسبب تصرفاته .. وقد ظلمنا فعلا في ظل قراراته وخصوصا ركلة الجزاء التي أعلن عنها كانت خيالية لانني لم المس المهاجم السوداني ولم ارتكب تجاهه أي خطأ .. على كل هناك مباراة الإياب وبحول الله سيكون الترشح حليفنا....".
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*غارزيتو يشيد بالحكم ومدرب الترجي يرفض فرحة الجماهير بالخسارة




شاد الفرنسي دييغو جارزيتو بفوز واداء فريقه أمام الترجي كاشفا بأنه سوف يؤدي مباراة العودة بتونس بإستراتيجية مختلفة، في وقت رفض فيه البرتغالي جوزي ديمورايس فرحة الجماهير التونسية بنتيجة الخسارة بهدف لأنها نتيجة مخيفة، جاء ذلك في المؤتمر الصحفي للمدربين عقب المباراة التي فاز فيها المريخ على الترجي السبت بإستاد المريخ في ذها دور ال16 من بطولة دوري أبطال أفريقيا.

وقال جارزيتو: "أدينا مباراة ممتازة، وهي من المباريات الكبيرة يمكن الفوز فيها بهدف أو إثنين وتكون بذلك النتيجة مريحة، تحكيم المباراة كان جيدا جدا، وجمهور المريخ آزر الفريق بقوة وكان له دور كبير في رفع معنويات الفريق، ومن المفترض أن يفرح كل السودان بهذه النتيجة لأننا لعبنا وفزنا على فريق كبير مثل الترجي المعتاد على اللعب في المباريات النهائية".

وأضاف المدرب الفرنسي: "النصر الذي حققه المريخ اليوم كان في حدود إمكانياته, وسوف نخوض مباراة العود في تونس بإستراتيجية غير التي لعب بها مباراة اليوم للخروج بنتيجة إيجابية".

وقال البرتغالي جوزيه ديمورايس المدير الفني للترجي فقال: "تحكيم المباراة لم يكن جيدا، وعلى الإتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم، وعلى الإتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم أن يعين لمثل هذه المباريات الكبيرة حكم كبير وممتاز، فبمثلما منح المريخ ضربة جزاء وإن الترجي كان ايضا يستحق واحدة ظاهرة كان يفترض أن يحتسبها لنا".

وأضاف مدرب الترجي التونسي: "لجأنا للدفاع في الشوط الثاني لأننا كنا نلعب أمام منافس كبير، وهذه النتيجة بالمناسبة يجب ألا تفرح بها الجماهير التونسية لأنها نتيجة مخيفة، ولقد كانت دهشتي في مباراة اليوم هو حضور الجمهور السوداني للمباراة بكثافة وهذا لم نشهده في مباريتينا اللتين لعبناهما في الدورين السابقين بالكاميرون وتوجو".
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مرحبا شيخ طارق . . . الله يديك الصحة والعافية . . . وصباحك ورد أحمر !!
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*صباح الخير حبيبنا طارق ومشكووووووور على المجهود الجبار
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					





 صح المثل يقول [ القرد فى عين امه غزال ] قبح الله وجوه محررى هذا الزبالة دنيا وآخره
*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*بارك الله فيك الشخ طارق.... مجهود رائع ومقدّر .. يعطيك العافيه.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ﺍﻟﻨﺘﺎﺋﺞ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣﻠﺔ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺫﻫﺎﺏ ﺃﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﺩﻭﺭ ﺍﻝ 16


ﻋﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺑﻔﻮﺯ ﺛﻤﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻧﻐﻮ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻤﻘﺮﺍﻃﻴﺔ ﺑﻔﻮﺯﻩ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﺳﺎﻧﻐﺎ ﺑﻮﻟﻮﻧﺪﻱ 1-ﺻﻔﺮ، ﺍﻷﺣﺪ، ﻓﻲ ﺫﻫﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭ ﺛﻤﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﻣﻦ
ﻣﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺃﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺇﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ .
ﻭﻳﺪﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺑﺎﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻋﺎﺩ ﺑﻪ ﻣﻦ ﻛﻴﻨﺸﺎﺳﺎ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻗﺎﺋﺪﻩ ﺳﻴﻒ
ﻣﺴﺎﻭﻱ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺳﺠﻞ ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ ﺍﻟﻮﺣﻴﺪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻗﻴﻘﺔ 84 ﺑﻜﺮﺓ ﺭﺃﺳﻴﺔ.
ﻭﺑﻬﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ، ﻗﻄﻊ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻧﺼﻒ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻖ ﻧﺤﻮ ﺩﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ ﺷﺮﻁ
ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺎﻓﻈﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻷﻓﻀﻠﻴﺔ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻳﺴﺘﻀﻴﻒ ﻣﻨﺎﻓﺴﻪ ﺇﻳﺎﺑﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺃﻡ ﺩﺭﻣﺎﻥ
ﻓﻲ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺎﻳﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻞ.
ﻭﺑﺪﻭﺭﻩ، ﻓﺎﺯ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮﻱ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺿﻴﻔﻪ ﻛﺎﻟﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻐﻴﻨﻲ 2-1،
ﺍﻷﺣﺪ، ﻓﻲ ﺫﻫﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭ ﺛﻤﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺃﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺇﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ.
ﻭﻳﺪﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮﻱ ﺑﻔﻮﺯﻩ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﺨﺘﺎﺭ ﺑﻦ ﻣﻮﺳﻰ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺳﺠﻞ ﻫﺪﻑ
ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻗﻴﻘﺔ 59 ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻘﺪﻡ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﻋﺒﺮ ﻧﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ
ﺧﻮﺍﻟﺪ (45 ) ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﻛﺎﺑﻮﻧﻐﻮ ﻛﺎﺳﻮﻧﻐﻮ ( 52 ).
ﻭﺗﻘﺎﻡ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻹﻳﺎﺏ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺎﻳﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻞ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻮﻧﺎﻛﺮﻱ.
ﺃﻣﺎ ﺳﻤﻮﺣﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ، ﻓﻌﺎﺩ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﻣﻀﻴﻔﻪ ﻟﻴﻮﺑﺎﺭﺩﺯ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻧﻐﻮﻟﻲ ﺧﺎﺳﺮﺍ
ﺻﻔﺮ -1 ، ﺍﻷﺣﺪ، ﻓﻲ ﺫﻫﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭ ﺛﻤﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺃﺑﻄﺎﻝ
ﺇﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ . ﻭﺃﺻﺒﺢ ﺳﻤﻮﺣﺔ ﻣﻄﺎﻟﺒﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﺑﻔﺎﺭﻕ ﻫﺪﻓﻴﻦ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻳﺴﺘﻀﻴﻒ ﻟﻘﺎﺀ
ﺍﻹﻳﺎﺏ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﺳﺒﻮﻋﻴﻦ، ﻣﻦ ﺃﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﻫﻞ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺩﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ .
ﻭﻛﺴﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺮﺏ ﺍﻟﺘﻄﻮﺍﻧﻲ ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ ﺑﻬﺪﻑ ﻣﺤﺴﻦ ﻟﻴﺠﻮﺭ ﻓﻲ
ﺍﻟﺪﻗﻴﻘﺔ 91 .
ﺑﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﺍﻛﺘﻔﻰ ﺍﻟﺰﻣﺎﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﻣﻊ ﺿﻴﻔﻪ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺢ ﺍﻟﺮﺑﺎﻃﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺮﺑﻲ
ﺻﻔﺮ - ﺻﻔﺮ، ﻓﻲ ﺫﻫﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ ﻛﺄﺱ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻹﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ
ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الآرسنال يستقبل أزرق كردفان وسيد الأتيام يحل ضيفاً على الخيالة بالفاشر
تُقام عصر ومساء اليوم مباراتان ضمن الجولة الثانية عشرة من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز بكل من شندي والفاشر، فعلى ملعب إستاد النقعة بالفاشر يستقبل الهلال أهلي مدني في مباراة يطمح خلالها أصحاب الأرض إلى العودة لسكة الانتصارات من جديد وتعويض الاخفاق في الجولة الماضية عندما قبل الفريق الخسارة أمام الميرغني كسلا ليتجمد رصيده في عشر نقاط ويبحث الهلال بجدية عن الفوز على أهلي مدني والحصول على النقاط الثلاث من المواجهة، وبالمقابل يسعى أهلي مدني هو الآخر إلى تقديم مستوى مميز في المباراة يساعده على تحقيق الفوز والعودة بالنقاط الثلاث، ولأهلي مدني 11 نقطة، وباستاد شندي يستقبل الآرسنال هلال الأبيض، للأهلي 16 نقطة ويرغب الفريق بجدية من أجل العودة لسكة الانتصارات من جديد والعودة للمنافسة على صدارة الدوري الممتاز التي ابتعد عنها بتعادله في الجولتين الماضيتين أمام الخرطوم الوطني وهلال كادوقلي، أما هلال الأبيض فله 15 نقطة ويعلم الفريق صعوبة مهمة اليوم لكنه سيكون حريصاً على القتال حتى يتسنى له الخروج بنتيجة ايجابية من مباراة اليوم الصعبة أمام الآرسنال.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكور شيخ طارق
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*مشكور شيخ   طارق  الله يديك العافيه  ويدينا 
الفي مرادنا  بلقاء  الذهاب  امام الترجي يارب  
*

----------


## كدكول

*الف شكر يازعيم
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*الاعلان عن تعيين لجنة تسيير مريخية وأبرز المرشحين للرئاسة مصطفي عثمان إسماعيل
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*ﻣﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ : ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ ﺍﺣﺘﺴﺐ ﺭﻛﻠﺔ ﺟﺰﺍﺀ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻴﺎﻟﻪ ﻟﻤﺼﻠﺤﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ



 ﻋﺒّﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻱ ﻟﻠﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﺯﻳﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺘﻠﻤﺴﺎﻧﻲ ﻋﻦ ﺍﺳﺘﻴﺎﺋﻪ ﺍﻟﺸﺪﻳﺪ ﻣﻦ
 ﺍﻷﺩﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺊ ﻟﻠﺤﻜﻢ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺃﺩﺍﺭ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ أول ﺃﻣﺲ ﻓﻲ ﺫﻫﺎﺏ
 ﺩﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﺴﺘﺔ ﻋﺸﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻷﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺇﻥ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ ﺑﺪﺃ ﻳﺘﺮﺻﺪ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ
 ﻣﻨﺬ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﻥ ﺃﺷﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﺎﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﺮﺍﺀ ﻟﻠﺜﻨﺎﺋﻲ ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻳﻨﻲ ﻭﺍﻳﻬﺎﺏ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻛﻲ ﻣﻔﻴﺪﺍً ﺑﺄﻧﻪ ﺍﺣﺘﺴﺐ ﺭﻛﻠﺔ ﺟﺰﺍﺀ ﻣﻦ ﻭﺣﻲ ﺧﻴﺎﻟﻪ ﻷﺻﺤﺎﺏ ﺍﻷﺭﺽ،
 ﻭﺃﻭﺿﺢ ﺍﻟﺘﻠﻤﺴﺎﻧﻲ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﻗﺎﺩﺭ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﻌﻮﻳﺾ ﻧﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﺍﻟﺬﻫﺎﺏ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﺎﻕ
 ﺍﻟﻬﺰﻳﻤﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﻟﻘﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺄﻫﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺣﺴﺎﺑﻪ ﻟﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ
 ﻣﻦ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻷﺑﻄﺎﻝ
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ : ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﺻﻨﺎﻋﺔ ﺇﻋﻼﻣﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﺴﺘﻄﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﻫﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ
 ﺣﺴﺎﺑﻪ ﻟﻠﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ




 ﺃﻭﺿﺢ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻧﺴﻲ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺪﻳﺜﻪ ﻟﻼﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ
 ﻋﻘﺐ ﻧﻬﺎﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﻁ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﺍﻻﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﻭﻓﻲ ﺣﺪﻳﺜﻪ ﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻪ
 ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﻃﻴﻦ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﻏﺮﻓﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻼﺑﺲ ﻣﻮﺟﻬﺎً ﺣﺪﻳﺜﻪ ﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻪ ﻭﻣﻘﺪﻣﺎً ﺗﺤﺬﻳﺮﺍﺕ
 ﺷﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﺍﻟﻠﻬﺠﺔ ﻟﺒﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﺍﻟﺜﻨﺎﺋﻲ ﻋﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻭﺃﻣﻴﺮ ﻭﺍﺳﺘﻐﺮﺏ
 ﻟﻮﻗﻮﻓﻬﻤﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺧﻂ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﺑﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﺟﻌﻠﺖ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﻳﺮﺳﻞ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺗﻤﺮﻳﺮﺓ
 ﺧﻠﻒ ﻋﻼﺀ ﻭﺃﻣﻴﺮ ﺃﺗﺎﺣﺖ ﻟﻤﻬﺎﺟﻤﻴﻪ ﺣﺎﻟﺔ ﺍﻧﻔﺮﺍﺩ ﺗﺎﻡ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﻣﻰ ﻭﻃﻠﺐ ﻣﻦ
 ﻋﻼﺀ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻉ ﻟﻴﺸﻜّﻞ ﻋُﻤﻖ ﺩﻓﺎﻋﻲ ﻳﺤﺮﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ
 ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﻮﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺣﺎﻻﺕ ﺍﻧﻔﺮﺍﺩ ﺗﺎﻡ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﻣﻰ ﺛﻢ ﺗﺤﺪﺙ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻣﻊ
 ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻭﺳﺄﻟﻬﻢ ﻋﻦ ﺭﺃﻳﻬﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺇﺟﻤﺎﻉ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻥ
 ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻋﺎﺩﻱ ﻭﻭﻗﺘﻬﺎ ﻗﺎﻝ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ : ﺍﻵﻥ ﻭﺿﺢ
 ﻟﻜﻢ ﺣﺪﻳﺜﻲ، ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﺻﻨﺎﻋﺔ ﺇﻋﻼﻣﻴﺔ ﻻ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﻭﻫﺎﻫﻮ ﻳﻈﻬﺮ ﺃﻣﺎﻣﻜﻢ ﻓﻲ
 ﺃﺿﻌﻒ ﺣﺎﻻﺗﻪ ﻭﻭﺍﺿﺢ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ ﻣﺘﺨﻮﻑ ﺟﺪﺍً ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 ﻭﻣﺮﺗﺒﻚ ﻭﻋﻠﻴﻜﻢ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺴﺘﻐﻠﻮﺍ ﻣﺨﺎﻭﻓﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺴﺠﻴﻞ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻫﺪﻑ ﺣﺘﻰ
 ﻳﺴﻬّﻞ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍً ﻣﻦ ﻣﻬﻤﺘﻨﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺟﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻹﻳﺎﺏ
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*ﺍﻟﻨﺘﺎﺋﺞ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣﻠﺔ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺫﻫﺎﺏ ﺃﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﺩﻭﺭ ﺍﻝ 16



 ﻋﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺑﻔﻮﺯ ﺛﻤﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻧﻐﻮ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻤﻘﺮﺍﻃﻴﺔ ﺑﻔﻮﺯﻩ ﻋﻠﻰ
 ﺳﺎﻧﻐﺎ ﺑﻮﻟﻮﻧﺪﻱ 1-ﺻﻔﺮ، ﺍﻷﺣﺪ، ﻓﻲ ﺫﻫﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭ ﺛﻤﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﻣﻦ
 ﻣﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺃﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺇﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ .
 ﻭﻳﺪﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺑﺎﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻋﺎﺩ ﺑﻪ ﻣﻦ ﻛﻴﻨﺸﺎﺳﺎ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻗﺎﺋﺪﻩ ﺳﻴﻒ
 ﻣﺴﺎﻭﻱ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺳﺠﻞ ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ ﺍﻟﻮﺣﻴﺪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻗﻴﻘﺔ 84 ﺑﻜﺮﺓ ﺭﺃﺳﻴﺔ.
 ﻭﺑﻬﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ، ﻗﻄﻊ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻧﺼﻒ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻖ ﻧﺤﻮ ﺩﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ ﺷﺮﻁ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺎﻓﻈﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻷﻓﻀﻠﻴﺔ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻳﺴﺘﻀﻴﻒ ﻣﻨﺎﻓﺴﻪ ﺇﻳﺎﺑﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺃﻡ ﺩﺭﻣﺎﻥ
 ﻓﻲ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺎﻳﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻞ.
 ﻭﺑﺪﻭﺭﻩ، ﻓﺎﺯ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮﻱ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺿﻴﻔﻪ ﻛﺎﻟﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻐﻴﻨﻲ 2-1،
 ﺍﻷﺣﺪ، ﻓﻲ ﺫﻫﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭ ﺛﻤﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺃﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺇﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ.
 ﻭﻳﺪﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮﻱ ﺑﻔﻮﺯﻩ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﺨﺘﺎﺭ ﺑﻦ ﻣﻮﺳﻰ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺳﺠﻞ ﻫﺪﻑ
 ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻗﻴﻘﺔ 59 ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻘﺪﻡ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﻋﺒﺮ ﻧﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ
 ﺧﻮﺍﻟﺪ (45 ) ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﻛﺎﺑﻮﻧﻐﻮ ﻛﺎﺳﻮﻧﻐﻮ ( 52 ).
 ﻭﺗﻘﺎﻡ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻹﻳﺎﺏ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺎﻳﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻞ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻮﻧﺎﻛﺮﻱ.
 ﺃﻣﺎ ﺳﻤﻮﺣﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ، ﻓﻌﺎﺩ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﻣﻀﻴﻔﻪ ﻟﻴﻮﺑﺎﺭﺩﺯ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻧﻐﻮﻟﻲ ﺧﺎﺳﺮﺍ
 ﺻﻔﺮ -1 ، ﺍﻷﺣﺪ، ﻓﻲ ﺫﻫﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭ ﺛﻤﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺃﺑﻄﺎﻝ
 ﺇﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ . ﻭﺃﺻﺒﺢ ﺳﻤﻮﺣﺔ ﻣﻄﺎﻟﺒﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﺑﻔﺎﺭﻕ ﻫﺪﻓﻴﻦ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻳﺴﺘﻀﻴﻒ ﻟﻘﺎﺀ
 ﺍﻹﻳﺎﺏ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﺳﺒﻮﻋﻴﻦ، ﻣﻦ ﺃﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﻫﻞ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺩﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ .
 ﻭﻛﺴﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺮﺏ ﺍﻟﺘﻄﻮﺍﻧﻲ ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ ﺑﻬﺪﻑ ﻣﺤﺴﻦ ﻟﻴﺠﻮﺭ ﻓﻲ
 ﺍﻟﺪﻗﻴﻘﺔ 91 .
 ﺑﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﺍﻛﺘﻔﻰ ﺍﻟﺰﻣﺎﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﻣﻊ ﺿﻴﻔﻪ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺢ ﺍﻟﺮﺑﺎﻃﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺮﺑﻲ
 ﺻﻔﺮ - ﺻﻔﺮ، ﻓﻲ ﺫﻫﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ ﻛﺄﺱ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻹﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ
 ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*عناوين الصحف العالميه والعربيه 

 ☆آستون فيلا يحرم جيرارد من آخر بطولاته مع ليفربول
 ☆مانشستر سيتي يستعيد نغمة الانتصارات على حساب ويست هام
 ☆توتنهام يعود بانتصار عريض من ملعب نيوكاسل
 ☆فياريال يسقط في فخ التعادل أمام قرطبة على المادريغال
 ☆اشبيلية يفلت من فخ غرناطة بفضل النيران الصديقة
 ☆فاليكانو ينجز مهمة الميريا ويقترب من منطقة الامان بالدوري الاسباني
 ☆ديربي ميلانو ينتهي سلبياً والفريقان يواصلان السقوط
 ☆نابولي يسحق كالياري بثلاثية خارج أرضه
 ☆روما يرفض هدية يوفنتوس ويسقط في كمين أتلانتا
 ☆ساسولو يتعادل مع تورينو بالدوري الإيطالي
 ☆فولسبورغ يسقط في فخ التعادل امام شالكه
 ☆بريمن يسقط هامبورغ بهدف يتيم
 ☆ليل يجدد أماله الأوروبية بثنائية في شباك بوردو
 ☆رانوكيا يشعر بخيبة أمل ويؤكد: فرطنا بالإنتصار
 ☆سليماني يقود سبورتيغ لشبونة لانتصار ثمين أمام بوافيستا
 ☆حارس إيطاليا الأسبق: على إنزاجي أن يكون سعيداً بعد الديربي
 ☆ليون يسقط في كمين سانت إيتيان ويفقد نقطتين ثمينتين
 ☆هدف جزائري يحرم جالطه سراي من صدارة الدوري التركي
 ☆ايتوربي معلناً التحدي: لن أرحل عن روما
 ☆ديفيد سيلفا يطمئن جماهير مانشستر سيتي بعد إصابته
 ☆بيليجريني قلق بشأن سيلفا ومدرب ويستهام ينتقد فريقه
 ☆تأكد غياب جاريث بيل امام اتلتيكو وتخوف كبير في ريال مدريد من الاسوأ
 ☆فوز مقنع لبلدية اسطنبول في الدوري التركي
 ☆مجزرة مروّعة تنهي حياة 8 مشجعين برازيليين
 ☆سعادة مضاعفة لغوادالاخار وثنائية للبديل رونالدينيو في المكسيك
 ☆أولمبياكوس يحرز لقبه ال42 في الدوري اليوناني
 ☆هزيمة مفاجئة لفينورد في الدوري الهولندي
 ☆مورينيو: لو كان هيريرا في تشيلسي لأصبح مجرماً
 ☆إينفرنيس ينهي أحلام سيلتيك بثلاثية
 ☆مانشستر يونايتد يريد ضم هداف الدوري الهولندي
 ☆دي ماريا يخبر فان غال بقراره النهائي حول مستقبله
 ☆ريال مدريد يستعد لأتلتيكو بدون الثلاثي المصاب
 ☆حكم نرويجي لمباراة برشلونة وسان جيرمان
 ☆رودجرز: مانشستر سيتي عليه القتال 20 عامًا لكي يصبح مثل ليفربول
 ☆وكيل أعماله: مانشستر سيتي جعل من توريه كبش فداء
 ☆انييستا يلتحق بالتدريبات الجماعية لفريق برشلونة
 ☆بايرن ميونخ يحصل على جرعة ثقة قبل مواجهة بورتو
 ☆إقالة جديدة على الأعتاب في الدوري الألماني
 ☆ماينز يسخر من تعيين توخيل مدربا لدورتموند
 ☆تيجريس يهزم مونتيري ويصبح رابع الدوري المكسيكي
 ☆جون تيري ينتقد فان غال بسبب روني !
 ☆بروسيا دورتموند يعين توشيل مدربا جديدا له
 ☆ثلاثية مكلارين تقود جلوري لفوز معنوي على ملبورن بالدوري الاسترالي
 ☆تيفيز يعلق على انباء عودته لبوكا جونيورز
 ☆شيروود: سترلينج لاعب كرة قدم شوارع
 ☆ميرفي يتوقع رحيل سترلينج عن ليفربول في الميركاتو الصيفي
 ☆الاردايس: مانشستر سيتي مثل الحيوان الجريح !
 ☆بنزيمة ينقذ أنشيلوتي في ديربي مدريد
 ☆شاكيري يطالب ادارة انتر ميلان بالتعاقد مع لاعبين جدد
 ☆رودريغيز: اصابة مودريتش مقلقة ونحتاجه ضد اتلتيكو
 ☆كاراجر يتطلع لرؤية فاران وجودين في الدوري الانجليزي
 ☆انريكي: الفوز على فالنسيا منح لاعبي برشلونة دفعة قوية
 ☆الظاهرة رونالدو يراهن على فوز ريال مدريد بالديربي
 ☆باباكار يقترب من تجديد عقده مع فيورنتينا
 ☆مهاجم بيرنلي يبحث عن نادٍ يلعب فيه اساسيا
 ☆مدرب ايفرتون: باركلي اظهر شخصية لا تصدق
 ☆دافيلا لاعب تشيلسي يقترب من تمديد اعارته مع ناديه البرتغالي
 ☆مدرب ساوثهامبتون: التأهل إلى دوري الابطال اصبح بعيد المنال
 ☆ميرتساكر: اسلوب كلوب يؤهله للنجاح في انجلترا
 ☆اياراميندي مستعد لخلافة مودريتش في ديربي الابطال
 ☆مورينيو : هازارد ساحر في المباريات الصعبة
 ☆هدف قاتل يهدي التطواني فوزا صعبا على الأهلي المصري
 ☆سلتا فيجو يواصل عروضه القوية ويهزم إيبار
 ☆الشباب السعودي يعود للتدريبات استعدادا للعين الإماراتي
 ☆تعادل مثير بين الرجاء ووفاق سطيف بدوري الأبطال
 ☆جماهير الرجاء تهتف ضد لاعبيها أمام وفاق سطيف
 ☆معلول يضع مع لجنة المسابقات الكويتية اللمسات النهائية لخطة مونديال 2018
 ☆الفيس : لايمكن التكهن بماسيحدث امام باريس
 ☆تياغو سيلفا يدخل قائمة باريس المستدعاة للسفر الى برشلونة
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*محسن :سنعالج اخطاء الترجي

قال مدرب عام المريخ كابتن محسن سيد انهم سيعالجون اخطاء مباراة الترجي اليوم ويفتحون ملف النسور و اشاد بنتيجة مباراة السبت وقال في تصريحات للزعيم حققنا المهم وتبقي الاهم وهو هز شباك الترجي لخطف بطاقة الترشح و الصعود للمجموعات وقال ان جمهور المريخ كان له دور كبير في النتيجة
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*اتجاه مريخى لطلب نقل مبارة الرد لخارج تونس
كشف عضو بارز بمجلس ادارة المريخ عن وجود اتجاه لطلب نقل مباراة المريخ والترجى التونسى في ذهاب دور الـ16 من بطولة اندية افريقيا الابطال الى خارج دولة تونس بسبب المهددات الامنية التى تواجه تونس الشقيقه منذ اندلاع الثورة فى ديسمبر من العام 2010 وسيستشهد النادى فى طلبه بالعديد من الاحداث التى ادت لالغاء عدد من المباريات وتأجيل مباريات أخرى ..وآخرها ماحدث امس من اعتداءات فى مباراة الامس بين فريقى الاتحاد الرياضى ببنقردان ومستقبل الرياضى بالقصرين وماحدث يوم 12 من هذا الشهر من احداث شغب فى مباراة النجم الساحلي ومستقبل قابس وقال الهدف هو حماية بعثة المريخ وضمان سلامتهم فى ظل الوضع الامنى المتردى بتونس الشقيقه.
*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا ثلاثي الابداع شيخ طارق وابو البنات وعزالدين على الابداعات والروائع

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*صباح الخير يا شيخ طارق
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

الفاتح النقر : المريخ قدم مباراة العمر و كان بامكانه التأهل من ام درمان
سيتأهل للمجموعات في هذه الحالة



قال مدرب شباب الهلال الكابتن الفاتح النقر ان المريخ قدم مباراة رفيعة المستوي و كشف الترجي ووضعه تحت الضغط وحصل على فرص كانت كفيلة بحسم التأهل من ام درمان مشيرا الي ان الترجي كان الافضل في الشوط الاول و لكنه انهار في الشوط الثاني ان دفاعه ليس ضعيفا لكنه بطي و ان المريخ سيعبر للمجموعات في حالة لعبه بتركيز عالي في تونس و لا خوف على المريخ لانه حقق المهم و تبقي الاهم وهو مباراة رادس و المريخ يملك لاعبين اصحاب قدرات عالية ينفذون المطلوب منهم على أكمل وجه ومدرب مقتدر ومميز يعرف كيف يستفيد من قدرات لاعبيه و اتوقع ان تكون له كلمة كبيرة جدا في مباراة الاياب التي تجري على ملعب رادس و ان الفترة كافية لتصحيح بعض الجوانب بالاضافة لعودة عدد من اللاعبين و الذين سيشكلون إضافة حقيقية للمريخ 









سبحان مغير الأحوال . . . الفاتح النقر ينصف المريخ و يصف أداءه بالرفيع . . . أكيد شتلة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


صراع روراوة والبشماري ومجدي يهدد المريخ في رادس !!
ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﺗﻜﺸﻒ ﺃﺳﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻌﻼقة ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺒة ﺑﻴﻦ ﺩﺍﻧﻴﺎﻝ ﺑﻴﻨﺎﻧﺖ ﻭﻣﺸﺠﻊ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﺑ(ﻟﻜﺎﻑ)
ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ : ﺳﻨﺘﺄﻫﻞ ﻟﻮ ﺣﺼﻠﻨﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺎية ﻓﻲ ﺗﻮﻧﺲ .. ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﺘﺠﻪ ﻟﻔﺴﺦ ﻋﻘﺪ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ
المريخ يفتح ملف النسور بتدريب ساخن الليلة
غارزيتو : 90 دقيقة فاصلة نحو التاريخ
تفاصيل مثيرة حول الحكم الجنوب افريقي دانيا بينانت
ﻣﺤﺴﻦ ﺳﻴﺪ : ﺳﻨﻌﺎﻟﺞ ﺍﻟﻬﻨﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺻﺎﺣﺒﺖ ﺍﺩﺍﺋﻨﺎ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ
ادروب طالب بالتفاعل اكثر وتحويل الرصيد .. ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭة ﻭﺍﻻﻗﻄﺎﺏ ﻳﺸﻴﺪﻭﻥ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺴﺎﻧﺪة ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮية
حكيم سبع : الترجي وصل لمواجهتنا بالحكام
المواقع الغانية تبرز مواجهتي المريخ والترجي
الزعيم تكشف التفاصيل الكاملة .. المريخ يفسخ عقد تراوري
نتائج مباريات الامس في دوري ابطال افريقيا
مواجهتان صعبتان في الممتاز الليلة
في حوار الصراحة والوضوح للزعيم .. غارزيتو : 90 دقيقة تفصلنا عن تحقيق انجاز تاريخي .. لاافكر في الكونفدرالية الان والكرة في الملعب ومؤمن بامكانية التاهل .. بطولة الاتحاد الافريقي ليست ضعيفة ولو قدر لنا المشاركة فيها فان الوصول للمجموعات يحتاج الى 180 دقيقة .. الانتصار على الترجي ليس غريبا اجتهدنا وحققنا المطلوب .. قبل المباراة الكل كان خائفا جمعت اللاعبين وتحدثت معهم وقلت لهم اننا نقابل بشرا عاديين وليسوا خارقين .. عندما حضرنا المشاكل كانت كثيرة حاليا الدفاع بلا هواجس والهجوم متميز مع بكري المدينة  ..التوانسة ملوك الكولسة اعرفهم جيدا ودون شراء ذمم الحكام لايستطيعون الفوز .. تدربنا على استراتجية اللعب امام منافسنا الافريقي منذ اسبوع ومحدودية اداء الثنائي الغاني احدثت الخلل .. اوكرا وكوفي جيدان ولكنهما يعانيان من الهيصة الاعلامية .. لاامتلك اسماء كبيرة اعمل حسب المجموعة ولااستطيع اشراك 18 لاعبا في مواجهة واحدة .. رمضان لم يكن جيدا ولكني مازلت مصرا على انه افضل رواق ايمن
حرص على الحضور والترجمة .. ثنائية حكيم وغارزيتو خارج الملعب تلفت الانتياه

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى


عبدالصمد : لا نمانع في عودة تراوري للتدريبات إن بادر بالاعتذار لغارزيتو
الجهاز الفني بالمريخ يكشف المثير عن اصابة رمضان عجب ويؤكد سلامة علاء
الهلال يكسب سانغا الكونغولي بهدف مساوي ويقترب من المجموعات
المريخ يعود للتدريبات صباحا ولاتفكير في تجربة اعدادية بمعسكر تونس
محسن سيد : رمضان عجب تعرض للكمة قوية من أحد لاعبي الترجي أدت لخلع ضرسه
الجهاز الفني بالمريخ يؤكد سلامة علاء
عبد الصمد : تراوري لن يعود للتدريبات الا اذا اعتذر لغارزيتو
أمين خزينة نادي المريخ : الجماهير الحمراء ضربت رقما قياسيا في دخل مباراة الترجي
الهلال يقهر سانغا في عقر داره
مباراتان في الممتاز اليوم .. ومريخ الفاشر يكسب الميرغني ويصعد للمركز الثالث
محسن سيد يدلي للصدى : العجب تعرض للكمة قوية ادت لخلع ضرسه دون قرار من الحكم .. اوكرا لعب تحت تاثير المرض واصابة علاء طفيفة واللاعب غير موقوف ..الترجي ليس بالفريق المخيف ويمكن ان تهز شباكه مرتين في عقر داره .. جمال الوالي ظل على اتصال دائم بالجهاز الفني رغم الظروف الاسرية .. علاء غير موقوف واصابته طفيفة ولن تمنعه المشاركة
مريخ ترجي تفاصيل غير مرئية .. الاجواء في معسكر الفرقة الحمراء قبل لحظات من المعركة 
غارزيتو لسالمون : الترجي يعتمد على لاعبين طوال القامة لايستطيع التصدي لهم اي لاعب غيرك
غارزيتو : الترجي صناعة اعلامية وهو متخوف منكم 
667 مليون جنيه رقم قياسي جماهيري غير قابل للتحطيم
احمد البنا يشارك بالغناء ويلهب حماس الجماهير
علق على محاولات اعادة المالي .. عيد الصمد : تراوري لن يعود للتدريبات الا اذا اعتذر لغارزيتو .. لا المجلس ولا الجهاز الفني على خلاف مع المالي لكنه صنع ازمته بيده .. كلف المريخ الكثير ولم يقدم شيئا
حرمته من متابعة المباراة بالاستاد .. صلاح مشكلة يتاسف لفوضى الدخول التي صاحبت مباراة المريخ والترجي
عبد المجيد جعفر : اشادة جوزيه خير دليل على نجاح تكتيكم غارزيتو .. الفرنسي لعب بخطة نموذجية نالت اشادة برتغالي الترجي .. وجود بكري المدينة في المقدمة الهجومية كفيل بهز شباك الترجي لامجددا
عثمان ادروب : الجماهير ابدعت في الدعم المعنوي ونتظرها في الدعم المادي
الدكتور اسامة الشاذلي : نتيجة المريخ امام الترجي لم تكن معبرة عن واقع المباراة
مريخ السلاطين يهزم الميرغني بهدف ويصعد للمركز الثالث

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺰﺍﻭية



ﺇﺳﺘﻘﺎﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻀﺒﺎﻁ ﺍﻻﺭﺑﻌة ﻭﺇﺭﻫﺎﺻﺎﺕ ﺑﺘﻌﻴﻴﻦ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺗﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ
الهلال يحطم اسطورة ملعب الموت في كنشاسا والكوكي : هدف بشه صحيح
ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﻳﺨﺎﻟﻒ ﺗﻮﺟﻴﻬﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻑ ﺑﺘﻠﻤﻴﺤﺎﺕ ﻣﺤﻈﻮﺭﻩ ﺿﺪ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ ﺍﻟﺒﺘﺴﻮﺍﻧﻲ
ﻣﺼﻄﻔﻰ ﻋﺜﻤﺎﻥ ﻳﺘﺼﺪﺭ ﻗﺎﺋﻤﺔ ﺗﺮﺷﻴﺤﺎﺕ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ
ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻑ ﻳﺮﻓﺾ ﺗﻮﺟﻴﻪ ﺍﻹﺗﻬﺎﻣﺎﺕ ﻟﻠﺤﻜﺎﻡ
الماكوك كسر الحاجز النفسي لركلات الجزاء .. علاء فييرا يكسب الرهان ويوقع اجمل الاقوان
شطة : الحكام بعيدون عن الشبهات
هدف مساوي يضع الهلال على اعتاب المجموعات
الكوكي : كل اللاعبين كانوا نجوما والنوم على العسل ممنوع
بعثة الهلال تلبي دعوة السفير
ارقام من مشوار المريخ في الابطال .. علاء الدين يدشن باكورة انتاجه الافريقي وعجب يستبدل للمرة الاولى
شباك جمال سالم عصية على المنافسين بالقلعة الحمراء .. والمريخ لايعرف الصيام في الحصة الاولى
تشكيلة لواندا تهزم الترجي .. 450 دقيقة ابطال للخماسي واوكرا لم يكمل ال 90 دقيقة
عبده جابر بديلا في ثالث مناسبة ..  من عزام ولي قدام ايمن وفييرا لم يفارقا التوليفة .. الاحمر يفك نحس ركلات الجزاء

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ◄ صـحـيـفــــة قــــــــوون :

• هز قلوب الملايين بهدف على مشارف الدقيقة "اربعين" : افرح يا هلال بـ "رجالك" اسقطوا الكنغولي وحققوا آمالك
• "جكسا" أشعلها .. "كاريكا" أرسلها .. و"سيف" ختمها برأسية ما أجملها !
• هلال "مُهاب" .. حقق المطلوب فى موقعة "الذهاب" و"قوون" تحاور مساوى بدر الهلال الضاوي وتخرج أجمل الحكاوي
• رئيس سانغا غاضب من الهزيمة .. مدربه يتبرأ من اللاعبين وجماهيره تقذف الجالية السودانية بقارورات المياه !
• الحكم المصرى جهاد ابوجريشه ينفي من كنشاسا ويقول: لم أجر حوارا مع صحيفة "الجوهرة الرياضية" .. وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل !
• بعثة الهلال تصل فجر الغد .. د. وائل : كيبي سيخضع لمزيد من الفحوصات
• نزار حامد نجما للقاء .. ويقول : نحن نتعامل مع البطولة مرحلة مرحلة
• أول إنذار لبشه في الابطال منذ 6 سنوات .. مكسيم : الهلال فريق كبير وحققنا خطوة مهمة نحو المجموعات
• بعد أن عقد إجتماعا بين مشجعي الأندية الثلاثة : جماهير موتيما بمبي تنفصل عن مشجعي سانغا وتقوم بمؤازرة الهلال
• جماهير فيتا كلوب شجعت الهلال بحرارة .. سفير السودان بالكونغو : الهلال رفع رأسنا .. المدير التنفيذ لسانغا : الهلال فاجأنا بسحره هنا

◄> صـحـيـفــــة الاسـيــــــــــــاد :

• ناس دخلت الزوون .. وناس ضربت اللون
• هلالنا ساطع فى ليلة رجب .. وفى كنشاسا عمل العجب
• السيف الضاوي مساوي يخطف هدف الفوز .. والكاردينال يهنئ الاقمار بالانتصار ويتعهد بتوفير كافة المعينات لفريق الكرة
• قال انه يحتاج إلى مشجعين وليس متفرجين في الاياب .. الكوكى : حققنا انتصار مهم
• قال انه سعيد باحراز هدف الانتصار .. مساوي : الهلال استحق الفوز بسبب الجهد الكبير للاعبين في المباراة
• جماهير الهلال تخرج فى مظاهرات فرح .. والوكالات والمواقع العالميه تتغزل فى انتصار الهلال
• عماد الطيب : نبارك لجماهير الهلال العظيمة .. وموقعة كينشاسا اظهرت الوجه الحقيقي للاعبين
• نائب رئيس الهلال : حققنا نتيجة مميزة .. وسنوفر كل المعينات في المرحلة المقبلة
• الهلال وسانغا بعيون الخبراء والفنيين : شوقي يتغزل في التشكيل وشرف يؤكد الهلال وضع قدماً في المجموعات
• احمد عبد الله : الهلال فرض اسلوبه على الخصم ونجح في تحقيق المطلوب .. عاطف الشرك : بصمة الكوكي ظهرت

◄> صـحـيـفــــة الـجـوهـــرة الـريـاضـيـــة :

• إنتزع الفوز وحيدا خارج الديار .. وتفوق على الكبار : هلال الرجال يحلق في سماء الأبطال
• وكالة أنباء الكنغو : الهلال يضع "سانغا" على مشارف الوداع .. راديو الكنغو : الهلال لعب كأنه في امدرمان
• مساوي لـ "الجوهرة" : مبروك لأحلى جمهور .. ومكسيم : أخذنا بثأر القطن
• الأبطال يحتفلون على أنغام "العطبراوي" .. البعثة تعود فجرا .. والكوكي يؤكد : حققنا أسبقية تاريخية
• الامين العام للنادي يهدي الانتصار للجماهير .. عماد الطيب : ظهر بشخصية البطل ولم نتأهل بعد
• رئيس البعثة يتحدث لـ "الجوهرة" .. الاسد : الهلال كبير .. واللاعبين ابطال .. خالد بخيت : الهلال عشرة على عشرة
• الكوكي : حذاري من لقاء الرد الخطير في أمدرمان .. والقادم أصعب ونحتاج مشجعين في لقاء العودة وليس متفرجين
• ازهري الكنج للجوهر : الهلال قاب قوسين او ادنى من المجموعات 
• كيبي : انتصرنا رغم تحامل جريشة .. قاقرين : إنتصار غالي ويجب أن ندعمه في امدرمان
• قال إن المنافس شرس وخطير .. مساوي : الهلال كبير في مواعيد الأبطال .. والثلاثي الشاب أبدع وأقنع
• سيف مساوي : لا وقت للأفراح وقدام الأهلاوية نرجع للسيطرة المحلية

◄ صـحـيـفــــة عـالــــم الـنـجــــوم :

• هلال مفخرة فاز في ملعب الموت والدفن في المقبرة
• ضرب سانغا برأسية مساوي النووية والحكم يحرم بشه من الثنائية
• الكوكي : حققنا انتصارا مهما وحذاري من العودة .. المعلم يؤكد : كل اللاعبين كانوا في الموعد
• الأقمار يكشفون لـ (عالم النجوم) الأسرار .. الإعلام التونسي يقول : الحساب في رادس
• بعثة الهلال تلبي دعوة السفارة عقب المباراة وتعود للبلاد فجر الثلاثاء .. الاسد : اللاعبون قدروا المسؤولية
• حكيم الهلال طه علي البشير : راهنا على فوارس لم يخذلونا
• قنصل السودان بالكنغو يشكر جماهير فيتا كلوب .. مولانا هارون : فوز الهلال والمريخ انتصار للكرة السودانية
• المدرب القومي محمد الفاتح: هدف بشه الملغي صحيح والحكم وقع في خطأ فادح
• السلاطين تصد للثالث .. مباراتين في الممتاز اليوم : الاهلي شندي يستضيف هلال الابيض .. وهلال الفاشر ينازل اهلي مدني

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ◄> عناوين الرياضية من الصحف السياسية  :



 • الهلال يهزم سانجا الكنغولي برأسية مساوي ويضع قدماً في المجموعات
 • الهلال الوحيد الذي حقق الفوز خارج أرضه في دوري الأبطال
 • مساعد مدرب فولهام الانجليزي يشيد بإنتصار الهلال بالكنغو
 • مساعد مدرب الهلال خالد بخيت : الهلال إحترم الخصم وحقق أغلى إنتصار
 • قنصل السودان بالكنغو يشكر جماهير فيتا كلوب الكنغولي
 • بشه : الحكم المصري جريشة حرمنا من هدف صحيح
 • نصر الدين الشغيل : ينتظرنا عمل كبير في الاياب
 • بعثة الهلال تودع الكونغو غداً الي اديس ابابا ومنها ستتوجه الي الخرطوم
 • مريخ الفاشر يهزم الميرغني بهدف ويصعد للمركز الثالث
 • مدير الترجي التونسي : الحكم احتسب ركلة جزاء من خياله لمصلحة المريخ
 • تكوين لجنة لتأهيل استاد حلفا برئاسة رائد شرطة أبوالقاسم محمد جعفر
 • الآرسنال يستقبل أزرق كردفان وسيد الأتيام يحل ضيفاً على الخيالة بالفاشر

*

----------


## عز الدين

*الرئيسية  	 » بــاص و خــــانــة | المحرك الذهبي | ‘‘فقرة جديدة للمدون تتحدث عن  التغيرات بمستويات اللاعبين’’ 
بــاص و خــــانــة | المحرك الذهبي | ‘‘فقرة جديدة للمدون تتحدث عن  التغيرات بمستويات اللاعبين’’    بواسطة حسام حامد   على  12:54 ص    لا يوجد تعليقات 




باص و خانة‘‘فقرة جديدة للمدون تتحدث عن  التغيرات بمستويات اللاعبين’’

الـمـٌحـرِكـ الـذهـبـي:



  عاد الظهير الأيسر لصقور الجديان ونادي المريخ إلى مستوياته الممتازة التي قدمته على طبق من ذهب للتوقيع في دفتر الاحتياجات الحمراء قبل خمس مواسم ماضية، حينما وضع الأخير حداً لمشوار حكومة الزومة فأعلن الانقلاب منذ الجولة الأولى، ونصب نفسه ملكا على مملكة الجير، فكان الرواق الأيسر حكراً عليه خلال موسمين على التوالي، قبل أن تتراجع مستوياته ويتعرض لحملة شرسة من جمهور المريخ،كانت نتيجتها فترة إعارة للأهلي الخرطومي،فاللاعب وبرغم جودته الفنية إلا أنه خلق مشكلات دفاعية جمة للمريخ من خلال فقدانه للجانب البدني لاسيما في البطولة الأفريقية في ذلك الوقت، إذ لا يختلف رأيان على مهارة اللاعب العالية، بجانب تركيزه الذهني إثناء المباريات، وتنفيذه لمهام الجاهز الفني على أفضل ما يكون،مصعب عمر واصل التميز رفقة نادي الفرسان فأعاد اكتشاف نفسه هناك، كما عزز من أمكانية عودته للمريخ بمستويات راقية جعلته الأفضل في هذه الخانة على مستوي الأندية بالدوري الممتاز، فحتى بوجود عناصر مميزة بكشوفات أندية الممتاز تجيد اللعب في هذه الخانة، إلا ان حاج موت يتميزعليهم  بالقدرة على الثبات في المستوى لأطول فترة ممكنة.مصعب قدم مستويات مميزة رفقة المريخ برغم أن عودته للقلعة الحمراء في الموسم الحالي قد وجدت القبول والرفض في الآن معا.المحرك الذهبي وهو اللقب الذي أطلقه عليه الأستاذ مزمل أبو القاسم عاد من جديد لأضواء الإجادة فكان اللاعب منصة من منصات المريخ الهجومية التي أرهقت عملاق باب سويقة خلال جولة الذهاب بملعب المريخ،فمسح اللاعب خلال تلك الجولة ما قدمه في المباراة التي خسرها المريخ بثلاثية بملعب رادس عام(2010)، وأمامه الفرصة سانحة للمواصلة بذات النسق وتعزيز فكرة كونه الأفضل في خانة الطرف الأيسر بملاعب كرة القدم السودانية.الجدير بالذكر أن الظهير الأيسر لمنتخب السودان مثل الخيار الجاذب لكل المدربين الذين مروا على القلعة الحمراء في المواسم الماضية فلم يعرف مصعب الجلوس على مقاعد البدلاء كثيراً والفضل يعود لتنفيذه رغبات مدربه على أفضل ما يكون.


حسام حامد

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اكد السيد عثمان أبراهيم ادورب  امين المال بنادي  المريخ  بان   الجمهور   كان اللاعب الاول  فى مباراة المريخ والترجي التونسي  وقد اسمهت بشكل فاعل   فى فوز المريخ بالمباراة  اضافة  الى انها  حقق رقم قياسي فى الدخل حيث  حققت 667 الف جنية  وهو رغم غير مسبوق فى كل استادات السودان  والرقم  الاعلي فى تاريخ الكرة السودانية . اضافة الى ان الجماهير حققت تواجد خرافي  وقياسي  داخل الملعب الذى امتلاء بالكامل بل أن الجماهير التى لم تتمكن  الدخول للاستاد كانت باعداد كبيرة , وحسب الاعداد الرسمية فان الجماهير داخل الملعب كانت 40 الف مشجع هذا بخلاف الاعداد غير الرسمية .
 كما اوضح  بان الجماهير كانت علي الموعد وحققت كل الارقام التى ناشدناها  وأن عدم الاعلان عن بث المباراة كان روئية المجلس وفق  معطيات  محددة  وفى  النهائية المباراة حققت  كل ما اردناه  من دخل  مالي ودعم جماهيري اضافة  الى احترام مجلس الادارة لعشاق النادي  ومحبيه  فى ولايات السودان المختلفه  وفى الخارج  لمتابعة المباراة .  وفى النهاية كل الجماهير شاهدت  المباراة  .
 و اشار أدورب  الى ضرورة ترجمة  ما حدث فى المباراة من انتصار مريخي  مستحق على الترجي أن تترجم لعمل وجهد كبير فى مشروع  الدعم الجماهيري   2870  فى المرحلة القادمة  التى نسعي لان يكون الجمهور هو الداعم الحقيقي   لمشوار الانتصار فى المرحلة القادمة . وقد تم توزيع حوالي 40 الف نسخة   مطبوعة تعريفية بكيفية المساهمة بصورة مبسطة  وسهله  لشركات الاتصالات  الثلاثة ( زين , ام تي ان , سوداني ) .
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مشكور شيخ طارق وكسلاوووووى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

الترجي التونسي ينتقد بشدة اداء الحكم البوتوسواني بوندو



انتقدت بعثة الترجي الرياضي التونسي أداء الحكم البوتسواني جوشونا بوندو الذي ادار السبت مباراة الفريق التونسي ضد المريخ السوداني في ملعب أم درمان ضمن اطار ذهاب دور الــ16 لبطولة دوري ابطال افريقيا بكرة القدم.

 وانتهت المباراة بفوز المريخ بهدف نظيف سجله علاء الدين يوسف في الدقيقة 24 اثر ركلة جزاء مشكوك في صحتها.

وقال زياد التلمساني المسؤول الأول عن فرع كرة القدم بالترجي: "من المخجل أن نرى العام 2015 حكما في افريقيا بهذا المستوى .. صحيح انه في الثمانينات والتسعينات كنا نشاهد هذا النوع من الحكام لكن العام الحالي 2015 وفي عصر الانترنت فإنه مخجل جدا".

واضاف: "ضربة الجزاء كانت خيالية كما ان هذا الحكم منذ الدقائق الأولى اخرج البطاقة الصفراء في وجه 3 من لاعبينا مما جعلهم يلعبون طوال اللقاء على اعصابهم .. على كل مازال هناك لقاء العودة من المواجهة في تونس وبحول الله سنحسمه لصالحنا".

اما حارس الترجي الرياضي سامي هلال فقد اكد الى انه لم يقم بأي هفوة تجاه مهاجم المريخ السوداني ولم يلمسه ابدا في منطقة الجزاء، وأضاف قائلا: "منذ دخولنا الميدان بدا لنا وان الحكم سيكون ضدنا بسبب تصرفاته .. وقد ظلمنا فعلا في ظل قراراته وخصوصا ركلة الجزاء التي أعلن عنها كانت خيالية لانني لم المس المهاجم السوداني ولم ارتكب تجاهه أي خطأ .. على كل هناك مباراة الإياب وبحول الله سيكون الترشح حليفنا....".



************
الترجاويه اخر ناس يتكلموا عن التحكيم 
لانهم اتاهلوا بالتحكيم الذى منحهم ضربتين جزاء غير مستحقه
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*عبد الصمد: لا نمانع في عودة تراوري للتدريبات إن بادر بالاعتذار لغارزيتو

قال   عبد الصمد محمد عثمان نائب رئيس نادي المريخ إن ناديه في الأصل ليست لديه   أي مشكلة مع تراوري ولا الجهاز الفني ايضاً لديه مشكلة مع المهاجم المالي   وأضاف: تراوري صنع أزماته لنفسه بيده لأنه لاعب متمرد وغير منضبط ولا  يحترم  الجهاز الفني ويتعالى على زملائه ولا يشارك في التدريبات بانتظام,  وقال  عبد الصمد إن تراوري اذا قرر العودة والمشاركة في تحضيرات الفرقة  الحمراء  بصورة طبيعية لا المجلس لديه اعتراض ولا القطاع الرياضي ولا  الجهاز الفني  وأنا واثق من أن غارزيتو لن يرفض عودته ومشاركته في  التدريبات ولكن عبد  الصمد عاد وقال: حتى تكتمل هذه الخطوة ينبغي أن يعتذر  تراوري أولاً للمدير  الفني عن كل مابدر منه في الفترة الماضية وأن يتعهّد  له بالمشاركة بانضباط  تام في التدريبات وأن ينفّذ كل ما يطلبه المدرب في  المباريات وكذلك على  غارزيتو أن يعتذر لزملائه اللاعبين ومالم يقدم تراوري  على تلك الخطوة لا مجال للحديث عن عودته من جديد.


*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الجهاز الفني بالمريخ يكشف المثير عن إصابة رمضان عجب ويؤكد سلامة علاء

اتفق   محسن سيد مدرب المريخ المساعد مع المدير الفني غارزيتو على عدم تضرر   الترجي من حكم المباراة البتسواني الذي اجتهد لإدارة المباراة بعدالة بيد   أن محسن رأى أن البتسواني قسا على المريخ كثيراً وحرمه من ركلة جزاء أخرى   فضلاً عن تغاضيه عن طرد أحد لاعبي الترجي بالبطاقة الحمراء لأنه سدد لكمة   قوية لنجم المريخ رمضان عجب في فكه أدت لخلع ضرسه تماماً فاجتهد القطاع   الطبي ومنح اللاعب مسكناً حتى يواصل المباراة بصورة طبيعية لكن الضربة كانت   أقوى من أي مسكّن الأمر الذي دفعنا لاستبدال رمضان وحالة كهذه كانت  تستوجب  قراراً حاسماً من حكم المباراة بطرد لاعب الترجي بالبطاقة الحمراء  وأشار  محسن إلى أن الذين لم يحتملوا فوز المريخ على الترجي لجأوا للتشكيك  في ركلة  الجزاء التي لم يشكّك فيها جوزيه مدرب الترجي.


*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مشكورين ياسباب تسلموا
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الهلال يكسب سانغا الكنغولي بهدف مساوي ويقترب من المجموعات

قطع   الهلال شوطاً بعيداً في الترشح لدور المجموعات من دوري أبطال أفريقيا بعد   فوزه على مضيفه سانغا الكنغولي بهدف عصر أمس على ملعب تاتا رفائيل  بكنشاسا  في إياب دور الستة عشر من المسابقة، وانتظر الهلال حتى الدقيقة 84  لينجح في  الوصول لشباك الفريق الكنغولي عبر قائده سيف مساوي، وتسبب  المستوى  المتواضع لأصحاب الأرض في الفوز الذي حققه الأزرق ويجعله يقترب  أكثر من  التأهل لدور المجموعات من دوري الأبطال.


*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الجهاز الفني بالمريخ يؤكد سلامة علاء

نفى   محسن سيد أن تكون البطاقة الصفراء التي نالها مدافع المريخ علاء الدين   يوسف في مباراة أمس الأول من شأنها أن تغيّبه عن جولة الإياب أمام الترجي   مبيناً أن علاء غير موقوف وسيشارك في مباراة الترجي بتونس بصورة طبيعية،   وطمأن محسن الجماهير على سلامة علاء    بعد الإصابة الطفيفة التي تعرض لها  أثناء المباراة مشيراً إلى أن اللاعب  خضع لفحوصات طبية أكدت سلامته  وبالتالي سيشارك في تدريبات الفريق بصورة  طبيعية.

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*أمين خزينة نادي المريخ:
الجماهير الحمراء ضربت رقماً قياسياً في دخل مباراة الترجي
عثمان أدروب  :
 الجماهير أبدعت في الدعم المعنوي وننتظرها في الدعم المادي

سجل   السيد عثمان أدروب أمين خزينة نادي المريخ إشادة كبرى بالدور الكبير الذي   قامت به الجماهير الحمراء في مباراة الفريق أمام الترجي والتي  كسبهاالأحمر  بهدف دون رد مشيراً إلى أن الجماهير قامت بدورها على أكمل وجه  وشجعت الفريق  بحماس كبير مبيناً أن المجلس ينتظر الآن جماهيره لتقوم بدور  آخر    
  خلاف الدور  المعنوي لتدلي بدلوها في الدعم المادي عبر مشروع الدعم  الجماهيري  بالاشتراك في خدمة تحويل الرصيد وأضاف: البداية جاءت جيدة ومبشرة  لكن  مازلنا ننتظر المزيد من جماهير المريخ التي حطّمت رقماً قياسياً من  الدخل  في مباراة الفريق أمام الترجي عندما بلغ دخل المباراة 667 مليون  الأمر  الذي يؤكد أن الجماهير الحمراء الاستثمار الأكبر لمجلس الإدارة حتى  يتمكن  من توفير كل متطلبات المرحلة المقبلة للاعبين والجهاز الفني لينجزوا  مهمة  جولة الإياب أمام الترجي على أكمل وجه، وأبان أدروب أن مجلس المريخ  قام  بدوره على أكمل وجه حتى يحقق الفريق هذا النصر لكنه يحتاج إلى دعم  جماهيره  في المرحلة المقبلة حتى يوفر كل متطلبات جولة الإياب.



*

----------


## عز الدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تسلموا ثلاثي الابداع شيخ طارق وابو البنات وعزالدين على الابداعات والروائع






الله يسلمك يا غالي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*المُدرب رفض الحديث وكان في قمة الغضب لخسارة الترجي
 حاولت وسائل الإعلام المختلفة بما في ذلك التونسية استنطاق حمدي المُدب  رئيس نادي الترجي التونسي لكن الرجل كان في قمة الغضب والاستياء للخسارة  التي تعرض لها فريقه وخرج غاضباً من الملعب وأكد للوفد المرافق له غضبه  الشديد من المستوى المتواضع الذي ظهر به الترجي في المباراة في حين حرص  الوفد الإداري بالترجي بقيادة زياد تلمسان نائب رئيس النادي على البقاء  داخل أرضية الملعب لفترة طويلة ودار حوار طريف بين جماهير المريخ المنتشية  ووفد الترجي الإداري عندما توعّدت جماهير  المريخ الترجي بالهبوط للكونفدرالية ورد الوفد الإداري للترجي على هتافات  جماهير المريخ بابتسامة تؤكد قدرة الترجي على الرد في عِقر داره وتحقيق  نتيجة جيدة تذهب به إلى مرحلة المجموعات.
 لاعبو الترجي يستعينون بسماعات خاصة لتفادي هدير زلزال الملاعب
 أثار الجمهور الغفير الذي ملأ إستاد المريخ عن سعته دهشة لاعبي الترجي  لحظة نزولهم أرضية الملعب ولحظة عمليات الإحماء للفريق التونسي كان هدير  الجماهير يصم الآذان الأمر الذي مثّل مفاجأة غير متوقعة على الاطلاق  بالنسبة للاعبي الترجي فعادوا إلى غرف الملابس عقب انتهاء عمليات الإحماء  واستعانوا بسماعات خاصة تفادياً لهدير زلزال الملاعب وكان الهدير الأعلى من  الجماهير لحظة نزول لاعبي المريخ إلى أرضية الملعب للخضوع لعمليات الإحماء  وكان جمال سالم أول من نزل إلى أرضية الملعب وحُظي باستقبال كبير من جانب  الجماهير الحمراء التي طالبته بتأمين المرمى والخروج بشباكه نظيفة فكان  جمال سالم في الموعد تماماً وحرم الترجي من تسجيل هدفين في الدقائق الأولى  لانطلاقة المباراة.




*

----------


## عز الدين

*أوكراه وكوفي يتوعدان أفول بالهزيمة قبل المباراة
 قبل انطلاقة مباراة المريخ والترجي حرص الثنائي الغاني بالفرقة الحمراء  أوكراه وكوفي على مصافحة مواطنهما الغاني هاريسون افول نجم الترجي التونسي  ولاعب المنتخب الغاني ودار نقاش مطول بين ثنائي المريخ ونجم الترجي انتهى  بابتسامة عريضة عندما توعّد أوكراه مواطنه بهزيمة كبيرة في المباراة وبأن  المريخ أعد نفسه بشكل جيد حتى يلحق هزيمة كبيرة بالترجي ورد افول بأن  الترجي متخصص في الفوز خارج أرضه وسيكسب المباراة لا محالة في حين جاء  التأكيد الأخير من كوفي الذي تحدى مواطنه بشكل كبير بأن المريخ سيكسب  المباراة وأنه سيسجل في شباك الترجي، أوكراه وكوفي حاولا أكثر من مرة هز  شباك الترجي بتسديدات قوية أدار الحظ فيها ظهره لأوكراه بشكل واضح في حين  حرم حارس الترجي سامح هلال كوفي من هدف محقق ومع ذلك كسب ثنائي المريخ  الغاني تحديه مع أفول وخرج الأحمر منتصراً لكن ليس بالنتيجة الكبيرة التي  توعّد بها كوفي وأوكراه أفول









*

----------


## عز الدين

*667مليون جنيه رقم قياسي جماهيري غير قابل للتحطيم  ضربت جماهير المريخ المثل الأعلى في حُب ناديها واحتشدت بصورة غير مسبوقة  لمباراة الفريق أمام الترجي وملأت الإستاد عن سعته وحطمّت الرقم القياسي في  تاريخ عائدات الشباك في الملاعب السودانية عندما بلغ دخل المباراة 667  مليون جنيه كأعلى رقم سيبقى مسجلاً باسم جماهير المريخ وغير قابل للتحطيم  الا عبر الجماهير الحمراء، اللافت في الأمر أن هناك عدد كبير من جماهير  المريخ التي تكبدت مشاق الحضور إلى الإستاد لم تتمكن الدخول نسبة لعدم وجود  مقاعد ولعل هذا ما دفع مجلس ادارة المريخ  للموافقة لقناة النيل الأزرق بنقل المباراة بعد أن امتلأ الإستاد تماماً  منذ وقت مبكر ومثّلت الحشود الجماهيرية الضخمة مفاجأة غير متوقعة للبرتغالي  جوزيه مدرب الترجي الذي أنصف جماهير المريخ وقال إنها قادت فريقها  للانتصار ووصف المباراة بالنهائي المبكر للبطولة ليس بالمستوى الفني فحسب  ولكن بالحضور الجماهيري الكبير الذي لم يتوقعه البرتغالي مطلقاً، ورد  غارزيتو التحية لجماهير المريخ بأفضل منها وحرص عقب نهاية المباراة على  التوجّه إلى المدرجات الشعبية وحيا الجماهير كثيراً وصفق لها والتقط الصور  التذكارية مع عدد كبير من المشجعين وشكر جماهير المريخ على الدور الكبير  الذي ظلت تقوم به في دعم فريقها وتعهّد غارزيتو لجماهير المريخ بهزيمة  الترجي في عقر داره حتى يذهب الأحمر إلى مجموعات الأبطال عن جدارة.


*

----------


## عز الدين

*الفرنسي غارزيتو.. تعليمات الثواني الأخيرة
 قبل ثوانٍ معدودات من النزول إلى أرضية الملعب قدم غارزيتو الوصايا العشر  للاعبين وطالبهم بضرورة التركيز وقدم تحذيرات شديدة لعلاء الدين وأمير كمال  وقال إن أي خطأ أمام الترجي ثمنه هدف يكلّف الفريق الكثير وطالب بضرورة  الأداء بتركيز والاعتماد على مبدأ اللعب الضاغط والتمرير السليم والا يخسر  اللاعبون الكرة بسهولة ثم تحدث بعد ذلك عن كيفية بناء الهجمة وقال إن  المريخ يريد أن يركّز بصورة كبيرة في الجانب الهجومي على أطراف الملعب  وتوجّه بالحديث إلى كوفي وأوكراه وقال إن  خطته تقوم بدرجة كبيرة على تحركاتهما المزعجة على الأطراف شريطة أن يوفّر  لهما رمضان عجب ومصعب عمر الدعم المطلوب ثم وجّه حديثه إلى بكري المدينة  وقال له إنك تعرف المطلوب منك جيداً ولا تحتاج إلى أي تعليمات، استغل سرعتك  جيداً وتستطيع أن تفعل أشياء كثيرة في المباراة لكن غارزيتو تخوف من  احتمال تعرض المدينة لحصار كبير من دفاع الترجي الذي كان يدرك جيداً أن  بكري هو الأخطر في الفرقة الحمراء ولذلك طالب كوفي وأوكراه بالقيام بتحركات  مزعجة من أجل فك الحصار عن بكري المدينة وبالفعل كان دفاع الترجي مهتماً  بمراقبة بكري لكن في النهاية أفلت العقرب وأجبر الحارس سامح هلال على  ارتكاب ركلة جزاء جاء منها الهدف الوحيد للمريخ.
 غارزيتو لسالمون:
 الترجي يعتمد على لاعبين طوال القامة لا يستطيع التصدي لهم أي لاعب غيرك
 أثناء المحاضرة تحدث الفرنسي غارزيتو مع النيجيري سالمون وأكد له أن  الترجي سيكسب كل الكرات العالية في المباراة لأنه يعتمد على لاعبين أصحاب  بنية جسمانية قوية وطول فارع وبالتالي لن يستطيع المريخ الدخول في أي صراع  لكسب الكرات العالية الا عن طريق سالمون وطلب غارزيتو من النجم النيجيري أن  يتراجع للمنطقة الخلفية لإبعاد خطر الضربات الركنية والثابتة والكرات  المعكوسة على أن يتقدم إلى الأمام حال احتساب ركلة ركنية للمريخ حتى يسهم  في التسجيل بسلاح الضربات الرأسية أو التسديد القوي من خارج منطقة الجزاء  وبالفعل قام سالمون بدور كبير في كسب كل الكرات العالية والمشتركة في الوسط  لكنه لم يسهم في التسجيل.
 في حديثه للاعبين بين الشوطين
 غارزيتو: الترجي صناعة إعلامية وهاهو متخوف منكم
 بعد أن أنهى المريخ الشوط الأول متقدماً بهدف علاء الدين يوسف وعاد لاعبوه  إلى غرفة الملابس تحدث غارزيتو مع اللاعبين مجدداً بين الشوطين وقدم  تحذيرات شديدة اللهجة لعلاء الدين وأمير واستغرب لوقوفهما في خط واحد بصورة  جعلت الترجي يرسل أكثر من تمريرة خلف علاء وأمير أتاحت لمهاجميه حالة  انفراد تام بالمرمى وطلب من علاء أن يكون اللاعب الأخير في الدفاع ليشكّل  عُمق دفاعي يحرم الترجي من الحصول على حالات انفراد تام بالمرمى ثم تحدث  بعد ذلك مع اللاعبين وسألهم عن رأيهم في الترجي وكان هناك إجماع على أن  الفريق التونسي أكثر من عادي ووقتها قال غارزيتو للاعبين: الآن وضح لكم  حديثي، الترجي صناعة إعلامية لا أكثر وهاهو يظهر أمامكم في أضعف حالاته  وواضح أن الفريق التونسي متخوف جداً من المريخ ومرتبك وعليكم أن تستغلوا  مخاوفه في تسجيل أكثر من هدف حتى يسهّل ذلك كثيراً من مهمتنا في جولة  الإياب.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو يطوف حول الملعب ويشكر جماهير المريخ 			 				 		 					     

يبدو  أن الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء يدين بفضل كبير لجماهير  المريخ في الأداء المميز لفريقه والانتصار المهم الذي تحقق على الترجي أمس  حيث حرص غارزيتو على الطواف حول الملعب عقب نهاية المباراة وحيا الجماهير  على وقفتها القوية خلف الفريق وهنأها بالأداء المميز للمريخ     والانتصار الذي تحقق وقدم غارزيتو تطمينات للجماهير وراهن على قدرة فريقه  في العودة إلى الخرطوم ببطاقة الترشح لمجموعات الأبطال.


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*جماهير الترجي تطالب بشطب نيانق

طالب عدد كبير من جماهير الترجي عبر الموقع الخاص بشطب اللاعب الكميروني نيانق الذي اضاع عددا من الاهداف في مباراة فريقه امام المريخ في دوري ابطال افريقيا التي كسبها بطل السودان بهدف علاء الدين يوسف حيث طالبت الجماهير بضرورة التخلص من هذا اللاعب.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*علاء الدين يوسف: زملائي لعبوا مباراة رجولية



إعتبر علاء الدين يوسف مدافع المريخ أن النتيجة التي تحصل عليها المريخ أمام الترجي التونسي جيدة مقارنة بحسابات كرة القدم، وحسابات الذهاب والإياب في البطولة الإفريقية وقال علاء الدين الذي سجل هدف المريخ الوحيد خلال المباراة في تصريحات خاصة لـ(الزاوية): كل اللاعبين قدموا مباراة للتاريخ ولعبوا بمسؤولية وحماس ووجدوا مساندة غير مسبوقة من الجماهير الوفية التي حضرت وغطت الملعب تماماً، وساندت طوال زمن المباراة وأشار علاء الدين إلى أن أهم ما تحصل عليه المريخ من مباراة الترجي هو الخروج بشباكه نظيفة، وأضاف: سجلنا هدفاً وحيداً ولكننا قادرون على تقديم مباراة أفضل من مباراة الخرطوم عندما نلعب أمام الترجي في أرضه ليس هناك مستحيل لدينا لاعبين أصحاب إمكانيات عالية لا يبخلون على النادي سيبذلون الغالي والنفيس حتى يدخل المريخ إلى مرحلة المجموعات من البطولة الاإفريقية.
ونبه علاء الدين يوسف إلى أن المريخ لعب بأسلوب تكتيكي واضح وأن كل لاعب يعي ماذا يريد في هذه المباراة وقال: لا نكذب كانت هناك بعض الأخطاء ولكن بالعمل الجاد والمسؤولية الجماعية والروح والقتال سنتجاوز هذه الأمور قبل مباراة الإياب وأرسل علاء الدين يوسف تحية خاصة لجماهير المريخ وقال: نهدي لهم الانتصار لوقفتهم معنا ونعدهم بأن نقاتل بقوة في مواجهة الإياب حتى نقود الفريق إلى مرحلة المجموعات من أبطال إفريقيا.
وعن تنفيذه لركلة الجزاء ونجاحه في تسجيلها رغم أن المريخ أضاع عدداً من ركلات الجزاء خلال البطولة الإفريقية والمحلية قال يوسف: منذ أن عرفت كرة القدم أجيد تسديد ركلات الجزاء ولكن في بعض الفترات كان لدي إحساس بأني لا أستطيع تنفيذها بصورة مثالية ولكن بعد إضاعة المريخ لعدد منها، تدربت مع زملائي وكنت تحديداً عقب مباراة كابوسكورب الأولى أسدد على الأقل ركلتي جزاء خلال التدريبات حتى أستعيد حاستي مع الشباك في ركلات الجزاء واستطعت أن أسجل الكثير منها خلال التدريبات فوضعني الجهاز الفني خياراً أول لا أخفي عليكم لحظة التسديد كان في مخيلتي الكثير من الذكريات حول ركلات الجزاء التي ضاعت وأيضاً جمهور المريخ الذي يملأ الملعب والمجهود الذي بذله زملائي في المباراة والبطولة الإفريقية حتى وصلنا إلى هذه المرحلة كل هذا كان أمام عيني لحظة التسديد وعندما تحس أنك تحمل عبئاً كبيراً سيبث الفرح للآلاف الموجودين في الملعب وملايين أخرى يتابعون على شاشات التلفاز فليس من السهولة أن تهدر الركلة، منذ أن استلمت الكرة في يدي حددت الزاوية التي أسدد فيها وسددت بكل ثقة وكنت على ثقة تامة بأني ساحرز ركلة الجزاء وجدد علاء الدين يوسف في ختام حديثه إشادته بزملائه اللاعبين وقال إنهم بذلوا مجهوداً كبيرة ولولاهم ما كانت ركلة الجزاء وما كان الهدف وما كانت ركلة الجزاء لأنهم لعبوا مباراة تاريخية ورجولية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ السوداني يكثف تحضيراته استعدادا للقاء العودة امام الترجي التونسي      


بدأ فريق المريخ السوداني إعداده المبكر لمباراة العودة أمام فريق الترجي التونسي بدور ال16 من بطولة دوري أبطال أفريقيا لكرة القدم في الاسبوع الاول من ايار/ مايو المقبل في تونس، حيث أجرى الفريق الأحمر حصة تدريبية الإثنين على ملعبه بأم درمان، وهي الأولى له بعد فوزه السبت على الترجي في المباراة الأولى بهدف نظيف.

الحصة التدريبية إستغرقت 90 دقيقة وحضرها 20 لاعبا، وظهر فيها لأول مرة حارس المرمى إيهاب عبد الفتاح والذي كان متغيبا لظروف أسرية حتمت عليه الغياب مدة 30 يوما عن تدريبات الفريق، وقد وجد اللاعب لدى دخوله أرض الملعب إستقبالا جيدا من المدير الفني الفرنسي جارزيتو وإنخرط في التدريبات فورا وكان اللافت غياب عناصر مهمة بالفريق عن التدريب مثل حارسي المرمى اللذين كانا ضمن قائمة مباراة السبت ضد الترجي وهما الاوغندي جمال سالم وقائد المنتخب السوداني المعز محجوب، كما تغيب أيمن سعيد وقائد المريخ أحمد الباشا وبكري المدينة.

وقال المدير الرياضي بنادي المريخ عبد الصمد محمد عثمان في تصريح لموقع : "كل اللاعبين الذين تغيبوا لديهم أسباب معلومة، حيث منحوا راحة من التدريب، بينما حضر الحارس المعز إلى الملعب وقابل طبيب النادي وأكد أنه يعاني من إلتهاب حاد في أسنانه".

ومن ناحية اخرى، فإن طبيب نادي المريخ الدكتور عماد عابدين منح مدافع الفريق المتغيب عن التدريبات بسبب عملية جراحية صغيرة علي جعفر الضوء الأخضر للمشاركة في تدريبات الفريق بدءا من يوم الثلاثاء.

وشهدت تدريبات الفريق الاثنين تنوعا في التمارين، حيث تم تقسيم اللاعبين إلى عدة مجموعات تدربت كل مجموعة على نوع معين من التمارين، منها الخاصة برفع معدل اللياقة والتحكم بالكرات العالية من خلال لعبة الكرة الطائرة ومجموعة تتدرب على الجمل التكتيكية في مساحة ضيقة كان الهدف منها عكس الكرات والتسديد في المرمى.

وكان اللافت في الأمر أن المدير الفني جارزيتو ومساعده وهو إبنه انطونيو قد أوليا لاعب المنتخب الأولمبي السوداني ورديف فريق المريخ شرف الدين شيبون إهتماما خاصا بتنفيذ تدريبات معينة بعد نهاية الحصة التدريبية وذلك لمدة 10 دقائق.

وأعلن المدير الرياضي نائب رئيس نادي المريخ عبد الصمد عن دخول الفريق لمعسكر مغلق في إطار الإستعداد المبكر لمباراة الترجي وقال للموقع بعد نهاية التدريبات: "المريخ سيدخل مسعكرا مغلقا بفندق كونفورد الثلاثاء بعد التدريب الذي سيخوضه الفريق في الخامسة مساء، وسوف يلعب الفريق مباراتيه في الممتاز أمام كل من النسور والميرغني من داخل المعسكر على هامش مباراتي الممتاز كونها جزءا من الإعداد لمباراة الترجي، كما أننا رهن إشارة المدير الفني في السفر إلى تونس في التاريخ الذي يحدده".

كما تحدث عبد الصمد عن مكاسب مباراة الفريق امام الترجي والتي فاز بها المريخ السبت الماضي وقال: "لقد اكمل الجمهور واللاعبون ومجلس الإدارة دورهم كاملا فتحقق الفوز، نحن واثقون من جاهزيتنا الفنية ولاعبينا سيكونوا على قدر المسؤولية وبإذن الله يخرج الفريق بنتيجة إيجابية من داخل تونس تصعد بالفريق إلى دوري المجموعات".

يذكر أن المريخ سوف يخوض الأربعاء مباراة ضمن الأسبوع ال12 من الدوري السوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم امام فريق النسور.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حرمته من متابعة المباراة بالإستاد .. صلاح مشكلة يتأسف لفوضى الدخول التي صاحبت مباراة المريخ والترجي

تأسف الكابتن صلاح مشكلة مدرب المريخ السابق على ضعف الترتيبات الخاصة بمباراة المريخ والترجي أمس الأول والتي أدت إلى عودة عدد كبير من الجماهير الحمراء إلى ديارهم دون أن يتمكنوا من متابعة المباراة بسبب الترتيبات السيئة والفوضى التي صاحبت دخول الجماهير للإستاد مشيراً إلى أنه ورغم حرصه على الحضور المبكر لكنه فشل تماماً في الدخول وعاد إلى داره بعد أن تم قفل الأبواب قبل الموعد المحدد وتمنى صلاح مشكلة أن تكون الترتيبات الخاصة لمثل هذه المباريات الكبيرة بصورة أفضل بكثير على الذي كانت عليه في مباراة أمس الأول، وتحدث مشكلة عن الانتصار الذي حققه المريخ على الترجي بهدف وقال إن النتيجة جيدة بكل المقاييس ولا تعتبر مزعجة لأن أي هدف يسجله الأحمر في جولة الإياب بتونس يقرّبه أكثر من مرحلة المجموعات وتمنى مشكلة أن يكون كل تركيز غارزيتو على كيفية تسجيل هدف في مباراة الرد لأن الدفاع على التقدم الهش الذي تحقق للمريخ في جولة الذهاب سيسهّل من مهمة الترجي في العودة والقضاء على الفارق بهدف آخر سيؤدي لخروج المريخ من دوري الأبطال.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*علّق على محاولات إعادة المالي 

عبد الصمد: تراوري لن يعود للتدريبات الا اذا اعتذر لغارزيتو
لا المجلس ولا الجهاز الفني على خلاف مع المالي لكنه صنع أزمته بيده

شمس الدين الأمين
رصدت الصدى تحركات مريخية جادة من أجل احتواء أزمة المالي تراوري وإعادته للمشاركة في تحضيرات الفرقة الحمراء حتى يستفيد المريخ من خدماته في مباراة الإياب الحاسمة أمام الترجي التونسي سيما وأن اللاعب أبدى تجاوباً كبيراً مع تلك التحركات وأصبح يرغب بشدة في العودة للمشاركة مع الفريق بصورة طبيعية لكن هذه الخطوة ربما اصطدمت بتعنّت الفرنسي غارزيتو الذي اتخذ موقفاً متشدداً من تراوري وشكا كثيراً من تسيبه وتمرده على الفريق فضلاً عن حديثه لعدد من اللاعبين عن أن غارزيتو ستتم إقالته عقب إقصاء الفريق أمام كابوسكورب الأنغولي وهي الخطوة التي أغضبت غارزيتو وجعلته يتشدد أكثر في عودته، الأستاذ عبد الصمد محمد عثمان نائب رئيس نادي المريخ كشف الكثير للصدى عن أزمة المالي كما سنطالع ذلك عبر السطور التالية. 
في البدء قال عبد الصمد إن المريخ في الأصل ليست لديه أي مشكلة مع تراوري ولا الجهاز الفني ايضاً لديه مشكلة مع المهاجم المالي وأضاف: تراوري صنع أزماته لنفسه بيده لأنه لاعب متمرد وغير منضبط ولا يحترم الجهاز الفني ويتعالى على زملائه ولا يشارك في التدريبات بانتظام ولا يقدم المردود الفني المطلوب في المباريات ولاعب بهذه المواصفات بالتأكيد لن يكون مرغوباً فيه لا من قِبل الجهاز الفني ولا حتى من قِبل زملائه اللاعبين والكل تابع في الفترة الماضية كيف أن تراوري يسافر إلى بلاده بمناسبة وبدون مناسبة ويتأخر في العودة عن الموعد المتفق عليه وبعد أن صنع تراوري كل هذه الأزمات بيده عليه الا يلوم الا نفسه على وضعيته الحالية وهو يوقف موقف المتفرج من زملائه الذين يقومون بعمل كبير أعاد المريخ للمنافسة على صدارة الممتاز ووضعه على بُعد خطوة واحدة من مجموعات الأبطال.
لا أحد يرفض عودته
قال عبد الصمد إن تراوري اذا قرر العودة والمشاركة في تحضيرات الفرقة الحمراء بصورة طبيعية لا المجلس لديه اعتراض ولا القطاع الرياضي ولا الجهاز الفني وأنا واثق من أن غارزيتو لن يرفض عودته ومشاركته في التدريبات ولكن عبد الصمد عاد وقال: حتى تكتمل هذه الخطوة ينبغي أن يعتذر تراوري أولاً للمدير الفني عن كل مابدر منه في الفترة الماضية وأن يتعهّد له بالمشاركة بانضباط تام في التدريبات وأن ينفّذ كل ما يطلبه المدرب في المباريات وكذلك على غارزيتو أن يعتذر لزملائه اللاعبين ومالم يقدم تراوري على تلك الخطوة لا مجال للحديث عن عودته من جديد ومشاركته مع المريخ وكأن شيئاً لم يكن لأن عودة تراوري دون اعتذار لغارزيتو سيرسل رسائل خاطئة لهذا اللاعب المتمرد فيظن أن المجلس نصره على المدير الفني ووقتها يمكن أن يأتي بأفعال لم يأتي بها من قبل وكذلك لا يمكن أن يشارك تراوري على حساب لاعبين كانوا في قمة الانضباط ولم يتغيبوا عن أي تدريب ولذلك اشترطنا أن يعتذر تراوري لزملائه اللاعبين وبخلاف ذلك لن يعود للمشاركة في التدريبات حتى وإن كانت مشاركته ستتوج المريخ بلقب دوري أبطال أفريقيا، وتعهّد عبد الصمد بأن يدعم مجلس الإدارة بلا حدود خطوات المدير الفني غارزيتو من أجل فرض الانضباط بحسم وصرامة مؤكداً أنه لا تراجع عن الانضباط مهما كان حجم الخسائر التي تترتب على هذه السياسة وقطع عبد الصمد باستحالة عودة تراوري للتدريبات مالم يتقدم باعتذار رسمي لغارزيتو ولزملائه اللاعبين.
كلّف المريخ الكثير ولم يقدم شيئاً
صوّب عبد الصمد انتقادات لاذعة لتراوري ووصفه باللاعب المتسيب الذي كلّف المريخ الكثير من المال بالعملة الصعبة دون أن يقدم شيئاً يذكر بدليل أنه لم يسجل حتى الآن أي هدف للمريخ لا في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز ولا في دوري أبطال أفريقيا وتابع: تراوري يتقاضى راتباً شهرياً يعتبر الأعلى بالنسبة للمحترفين الأجانب في السودان وفوق هذا وذاك تسلم كامل مستحقاته حتى نهاية النصف الأول من الموسم ومع ذلك لم يحترم تعاقده ولم يقدم شيئاً يذكر للمريخ واذا أراد العودة والمشاركة في التدريبات دون اعتذار لغارزيتو لن نسمح له بذلك مهما كان من حديث عن حاجة المريخ لخدماته في المرحلة المقبلة لأن المريخ يحتاج للاعب المنضبط الذي ينفّذ ما يطلبه المدرب ويكون في قمة الانضباط في كل شئ مبيناً أن تراوري لاعب موهوب وصاحب قدرات فنية عالية وأنه لا أحد يستطيع أن يشكّك في موهبة تراوري وقدراته العالية لكن كل هذه ميزات مالم ترتبط بانضباط وحرص على المشاركة في التدريبات والأخذ بتوجيهات المدرب ووضعها موضع التنفيذ والالتزام بالعودة في الموعد المتفق عليه تبقى ميزات دون فائدة تذكر للفريق، وامتدح عبد الصمد العمل الكبير الذي قام به غارزيتو من أجل فرض الانضباط في كل شئ في المريخ مبيناً أن كل ما تحقق من مكاسب للفرقة الحمراء في الفترة الأخيرة كان بفضل العمل الكبير الذي قام به غارزيتو في فرض الانضباط بحسم وصرامة ودون مجاملة لأي لاعب مهما كانت قدراته وامكاناته وبالتالي فإن المجلس سيظل مسانداً وداعماً لكل خطوات غارزيتو حتى تتواصل مسيرة الفرقة الحمراء بنجاح على صعيد دوري أبطال أفريقيا ومسابقة الدوري الممتاز. 



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو لسالمون: الترجي يعتمد على لاعبين طوال القامة لا يستطيع التصدي لهم أي لاعب غيرك

  أثناء المحاضرة تحدث الفرنسي غارزيتو مع النيجيري سالمون وأكد له أن  الترجي سيكسب كل الكرات العالية في المباراة لأنه يعتمد على لاعبين أصحاب  بنية جسمانية قوية وطول فارع وبالتالي لن يستطيع المريخ الدخول في أي صراع  لكسب الكرات العالية الا عن طريق سالمون وطلب غارزيتو من النجم النيجيري أن  يتراجع للمنطقة الخلفية لإبعاد خطر الضربات الركنية والثابتة والكرات  المعكوسة على أن يتقدم إلى الأمام حال احتساب ركلة ركنية للمريخ حتى يسهم  في التسجيل بسلاح الضربات الرأسية أو التسديد القوي من خارج منطقة الجزاء  وبالفعل قام سالمون بدور كبير في كسب كل الكرات العالية والمشتركة في الوسط  لكنه لم يسهم في التسجيل.في حديثه للاعبين بين الشوطينغارزيتو: الترجي صناعة إعلامية وهاهو متخوف منكم  بعد أن أنهى المريخ الشوط الأول متقدماً بهدف علاء الدين يوسف وعاد لاعبوه  إلى غرفة الملابس تحدث غارزيتو مع اللاعبين مجدداً بين الشوطين وقدم  تحذيرات شديدة اللهجة لعلاء الدين وأمير واستغرب لوقوفهما في خط واحد بصورة  جعلت الترجي يرسل أكثر من تمريرة خلف علاء وأمير أتاحت لمهاجميه حالة  انفراد تام بالمرمى وطلب من علاء أن يكون اللاعب الأخير في الدفاع ليشكّل  عُمق دفاعي يحرم الترجي من الحصول على حالات انفراد تام بالمرمى ثم تحدث  بعد ذلك مع اللاعبين وسألهم عن رأيهم في الترجي وكان هناك إجماع على أن  الفريق التونسي أكثر من عادي ووقتها قال غارزيتو للاعبين: الآن وضح لكم  حديثي، الترجي صناعة إعلامية لا أكثر وهاهو يظهر أمامكم في أضعف حالاته  وواضح أن الفريق التونسي متخوف جداً من المريخ ومرتبك وعليكم أن تستغلوا  مخاوفه في تسجيل أكثر من هدف حتى يسهّل ذلك كثيراً من مهمتنا في جولة  الإياب.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أحمد البنا يشارك بالغناء ويلهب حماس الجماهير
شارك  عاشق المريخ الفنان أحمد البنا بالغناء للأحمر في مباراته أمام الترجي مع  مجموعة من الفنانين المحبين للمريخ وعدد من الأصوات النسائية بصورة وجدت  تجاوباً كبيراً من قِبل مشجعي الفرقة الحمراء في حين قدم الفنان بكري  أركويت أغنية الصفوة في الميعاد والتي وجدت تجاوباً كبيراً من الجماهير  الحمراء.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الخماسي.. العلامة الكاملة بـ 450 دقيقة 
 
 

واصل خماسي المريخ جمال سالم، أمير كمال، مصعب عمر، بكري المدينة  والنيجيري سلمون في الحصول عل العلامة الكاملة في عدد المشاركات القارية،  حيث شارك الخماسي لمدة 450 دقيقة في اللقاءات الخمسة التي خاضها الأحمر حتى  اللحظة، ولم يخرجوا مطلقا من حسابات المدرب الإيطالي الفرنسي غارزيتو، حيث  مثلوا الخيار الأول للمدير الفني الذي لم يقدم على استبدال أي فرد منهم  أثناء سير المباريات ناهيك عن خروجهم من التوليفة الأساسية.

*

----------

